# Stopping Place between Zaragoza and Valencia



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Does anybody know of a suitable Aire or parking place for spending the night between Zaragoza and Valencia? 

The ideal location would be around the Teruel area as I'm heading to the Costa Blanca. If somebody had the gps coordinates for such a stop that would be even better.

Thanks.


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

East of Teruel but between Zaragoza and Valencia is Morella. Nice basic aire outside walled fortress town which is well worth a wander around.

GPS : N 40°37.444' W 000°05.495'



















We've stayed there quite a few times and have found it to be in a very useful location.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Neilmac. Morella looks a nice place and I have bookmarked this to visit in the future. However, on this trip I am heading towards the Costa Blanca so Morella is a bit to far of a diversion for me on this occasion.

Has anyone any further suggestions?


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*stopping place between zagagoza and valencia*

hi,

2 wild spots,one at blanes,its just at the back of the prom,on a huge carpark,next to the boules courts,and the leisure centre at the side,always at least 10 other vans there,lovly walk down the prom,and great spanish old town,with everybody out until late shopping,

the other is benicassium,there is an aire marked up from the main road,but you would not want to stay the night there,too near the road,but good for emptying and filling up with water,and then you follow the signs to torre st vincent, and next to the beach,is a car park,again at least 10 vans stay the night,supermarket.toilets on the front,and lots of bars and resteraunts.

we always stay at both places on our way up and down visiting the son in valencia.

mags


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Very good spot. Friends of ours. Very little English spoken, only Spanish and German. If you do go there say hello to them from me say that Alan from Ireland sent you please, Alan.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4153


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Hostal Norte just off the A23 at Barracas 40 mins south of Teruel is an easy one. Otherwise there are loads of similar places to stop.

http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Hotel_...rte-Castellon_Province_Valencian_Country.html


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks very much for the replies. Thanks to this forum here:

http://motorhomespain.webs.com/apps/forums/

I've found another one which is a stadium car park used by motorhomers in Teruel in the Av de Sagunto at:

N40.33335 and 
W1.08731.

If its any good I shall enter it in into the database on my return in November.


----------

